# Software to convert a scanned page to text that can be edited



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anybody know if there is some free software that will convert a scanned page to text that I can edit? I misplaced the actual word document but still have a hard copy of it.

Thanks


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't had need to try any of these OCR software solutions yet.
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/top-5-free-ocr-software-tools-to-convert-your-images-into-text-nb/
OR OCR via
Microsoft OneNote 2007
Microsoft Office Document Imaging

Syd


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, After doing some real digging I found the file I was looking for on a CDr that I backed up a year or so ago.


----------



## jmoorez2001 (Dec 24, 2007)

hi did u get it to work yet ? if not i made a play list of the songs i have on my pc useing notepad but couldnt find a program to make it into a pdf file so i looks online and foinf this doPDF and it worked for it but not sure if its redoable but u could save the file as a notepad text and then convert it to a pdf file for later use perhaps


----------

